# FB1-4001A dual shaft S10 electric vehicle conversion



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,400.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Jun-16-2008 12:08:28 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,850.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

